# oldtimertreffen



## maritim (4. Juli 2010)

hallo,

hier ein paar eindrücke von einem oldtimertreffen in den niederlanden.


----------



## gecko73 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: oldtimertreffen*

das war geil da, waren auch letztes wochenende in den helder (julianadorp)
war schon wahnsinn was die alles da hatten.
gruß andre


----------

